# Laws?



## Tassie97 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi this is for school do you think the Tasmanian reptile laws should be as follows?
Agamidae (Dragons)

_Rankinia diemensis_ (Mountain Dragon)
Scincidae (Skinks)

_Acritoscincus duperreyi_ (Three-lined Skink)
_Cyclodomorphus casuarinae_ (She-oak Skink) (endemic)
_Egernia whitii_ (White's Skink)
_Lampropholis delicata_ (Delicate Skink)
_Lerista bougainvillii_ (Bougainville's Skink)
_Niveoscincus orocryptum_ (Mountain Skink) (endemic)
_Niveoscincus greeni_ (Northern Snow Skink) (endemic)
_Niveoscincus microlepidotus_ (Southern Snow Skink) (endemic)
_Niveoscincus ocellatus_ (Spotted Skink) (endemic)
_Niveoscincus palfreymani_ (Pedra Branca Skink) (endemic)
_Niveoscincus pretiosus_ (Tasmanian Tree Skink) (endemic)
_Niveoscincus metallicus_ (Metallic Skink)
_Pseudemoia entrecasteauxii_ (Southern Grass Skink )
_Pseudemoia pagenstecheri_ (Tussock Skink)
_Pseudemoia rawlinsoni_ (Glossy Grass Skink)
_Tiliqua nigrolutea_ (Blotched Blue-tongued Lizard)
_Eulamprus tympanum_ (Southern Water Skink)
[h=2]Serpentes (Snakes)[/h]Elapidae (Elapids)

_Austrelaps superbus_ (Lowland Copperhead)
_Drysdalia coronoides_ (White-lipped Snake)
_Notechis scutatus_ (Tasmanian Tiger Snake)
any one in Tasmania can keep 6 adults of each species and selling is not aloud so you either have to have one donated to you or captured from the wild 

my main concern is that anyone can keep elapids, i can and i have no idea they are on the same lisence as my blueys and mountain dragons. go figure 

lisence is free all you need is a persons signature over the age of 18
then send away and you are done 

we have to do an assignment on something controversial so i thought this would be more interesting than asylum seekers


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 5, 2011)

I think it should be required that you need to do a special course and be over 18 to keep dangerous elapids in Tas. However, people must build up to getting a Tiger snake or copperhead so I think whitelips should be allowed for everyone as they are the least dangerous of the three, and I think to get the dangerous elapids it must be required to keep a whitelip for a while, plus the over 18 thing and the special course. I'm pretty sure whitelips are of the same toxicity as a whip or marsh snake, and they're allowed on a rec license in mainland aus.
Also I think you should be able to breed and sell reptiles. The numbers you can catch from the wild are restricted, but still it'd be better if they outlawed catching from the wild and made it so you must get it from a breeder. I hate to imagine how many people catch from the wild and have no idea how to care for the animal, plus I bet some people would catch a Tiger Snake or whatever and keep it for fun and not have any idea how dangerous it is.


----------



## Tassie97 (Jul 5, 2011)

i am pretty sure the white lips have the same venom they just have less of it as in tassie if you get bit they use the same anti venom for all the 3 elapids

oh and woops you cant even keep all those herps cause there are different endangered species that we cant keep as well


----------

